# Fly fishing for Char on the Alaskan Peninsula



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Recently returned from an Alaskan adventure targeting silver salmon and artic char. The silver salmon didn't cooperate with fly fishing but readily took conventional gear ( see report http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2047842)

The char were nothing less than crazy stupid and that is meant respectively. We fished Lava Creek out on the Alaskan Peninsula in the shadow of Chiginagak and Aniakchak volcanoes.

Lava Creek probably doesn't appear on any maps....and most certainly you won't find any footprints there of anything human...only bears and other critters. It is ultra remote, accessible only by brave skilled bush pilots and eager anglers looking for adventure.

We spent one day there between fishing for silvers and found the char in absolutely crazy numbers. I was using a 7 wt floating line and tried various flys including egg patterns with little success early until I started using very small bead type flies. This was the ticket for a fish on just about every cast the remainder of the fishing session.

The char there average 3 to 8 pounds which is large for most places I've been in Alaska. The numbers of fish is unlike anything I have seen...just crazy stupid char is the only way I can think of to describe it. The fish are great fun on the fly and the creek is very picturesque.

Photos below of 1) typical char there 2) landing beside the creek (see edge on right) and 3) the creek itself.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

more pictures, please.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like another trip to add to my bucket list.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

I hate you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ish said:


> more pictures, please.


Made a rookie mistake and didn't take my charger and battery ran out on camera...but here is a few more:

Notice the dead/decaying salmon next to the char. Lava creek was full of dead pinks and had many dying reds also...just the cycle of life there. There were also thousands of baby fry salmon...just all part of the life cycle.


----------

